# Pipe Lighter vs. Cigar Lighter



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Can someone tell me the difference if there is one? Would a cigar lighter work for a pipe?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

The main difference is usually a somewhat angled flame that can be drawn into the bowl easier and all pipe lighters will be soft-flamed. This helps you not burn your fingers, not scorch the rim of your pipe, and just makes lighting your pipe easier in general. You can get by with lighting a pipe with a "cigar" lighter just fine while you decide how "in" to pipes you're going to be. The only caveat to that last statement is that I wouldn't use a torch lighter in any pipe I was remotely fond of. Bad things can happen quickly.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

A torch could really burn the bowl, I would recommend a disposable bic lighter over a cigar torch.... My B/M has cheap disposable lighters called side-lights, the flame comes out at a 90 degree angle makes the pipe easy to light.

I like a soft flame with the pipe.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

As a cigar smoker I used my cigar lighter regularly or wood matches. I recently received a pipe lighter as an extra as part of an ebay win. I will never go back. You can get a decent refillable pipe lighter with built in tamper for under $8. Well worth the investment. p

HTH,

Aaron


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Dgar said:


> A torch could really burn the bowl, I would recommend a disposable bic lighter over a cigar torch.... My B/M has cheap disposable lighters called side-lights, the flame comes out at a 90 degree angle makes the pipe easy to light.
> 
> I like a soft flame with the pipe.


I second this... all of it! Bic lighters work ok on pipes. Cigar torches can cause problems. But ultimately, a 90 degree flame makes the whole lighting process easier, which helps facilitate a new smokers longevity.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

Never use a torch lighter on a pipe, you will damage the pipe. If you can't get your hands on a pipe lighter, just use matches.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

The biggest differance between the two is the flame. The cigar lighter tends to have more of a torch flame, whereas the pipe lighter is a soft flame. Think Welding torch vs bic lighter.

Technically a cigar lighter will work for your pipe baccy but as noted you run the risk of scrotching your pipe.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I just got onto this slope. I bought a refillable pipe lighter. I did use my Zippo gar lighter to restart as well as matches and a Bic. All worked. The pipe lighter was absolutly the easiest because of the angle directly in to the bowl.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

you can get Zippo Pipe lighters Online direct from the factory;

http://www.zippo.com/Products/Pipe_Lighters.aspx

They only offer 2 models online.

But if you call customer Service 1-814-368-2700

they will stick the pipe insert into any standard size case.

I talked to "Lisa" and ordered 3 a couple of days ago.
A high polish Solid Brass, A Chrome /W Navy Anchor, and a " Black Ice/w Wolf"

They should get here in a couple of days, will post Pics.


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

I also ordered a Zippo Pipelighter from Smokey Mtn Knifeworks.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

I have used torches in a pinch (beware of damage to the bowl as said above). The other downside to using a torch is the pressure of the butane coming out will blow ash all over on a relight.

Pipe lighters range from the cheap to the very expensive. Matches are cheap but dont work well in windy conditions.

Ultimately, a cigar torch lighter would be my last choice. I use a pipe zippo when on the go and matches at home.


----------



## maboman (Feb 27, 2008)

Want the best of both worlds? I just got a lotus 2 flame lighter from smokingpipes.com $48. it has a torch flame that fires straight up from the top and it also has a standard flame that shoots from the side at a 90 degree angle. it works great tho the only complaint I have is that it is a little butane thirsty when you use the torch.

Maboman


----------



## miker44 (Dec 8, 2013)

Dgar said:


> A torch could really burn the bowl, I would recommend a disposable bic lighter over a cigar torch.... My B/M has cheap disposable lighters called side-lights, the flame comes out at a 90 degree angle makes the pipe easy to light.
> 
> I like a soft flame with the pipe.


I like the Side Light as well (and it has NEVER scorched the bowl of ANY of my pipes). The flame is sort of a "soft torch" -- my term -- that is hard enough to resist being blown out, but not a true torch. The problem for me is that I'm unable to find them. My tobaconist carries them, but has been unable to get them from his supplier. And I've been unable to find them online.

Do you have a reliable source for yours? Where do you get them? In case I don't get back here for awhile, please send me a private message in addition to posting here. Thanks.


----------



## smellyfeet (Dec 11, 2005)

I only have a cigar lighter that i use for lighting my pipes, but today i bought a bic flex lighter for $5 that's usually used for barbecue grills. It lights my pipe without fear of burning the bowl, its awesome. :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow, six weeks since Vrbas asked his question. Looks like your advice has fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

NIMROD pipe - check eBay


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Way to Open a 5 year old Question. _ Love my Zippo pipe lighter. Only thing I don't like about mine is it seems I go through the Fuel faster. Think it is just I use the lighter more then I did my normal Zippo, I do use BICs and Matches when I am to lazy to go down stairs to get the pipe one out of my Jacket LOL.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

TanZ2005 said:


> Way to Open a 5 year old Question. _ Love my Zippo pipe lighter. Only thing I don't like about mine is it seems I go through the Fuel faster. Think it is just I use the lighter more then I did my normal Zippo.


Now that Vrbas seems to be out of earshot, I'll add a vote for the Zippo, absolutely indispensable on the golf course. As for it running through the fluid, let's face it, it takes a lot longer to light a pipe than a cigarette.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone have a problem with the lighter fluid in their Zippo evaporating? I'm not a multiple pipe a day person...indeed I might only have three or four bowls in a week but it seems like I'll fill the Zippo up and then a week later...having only used it once or twice...it's empty. Aggravating but not enough to keep me from using it.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

That's just part of the charm of using a zippo. Some have suggested rubbing petroleum jelly around the zippo insert to help seal it, but I never have.


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Commander Quan said:


> That's just part of the charm of using a zippo. Some have suggested rubbing petroleum jelly around the zippo insert to help seal it, but I never have.


HA!!! Charm huh? Guess Zippos have a lot in common with Jeeps. Either one you spend more money than you should for the joy of having one! :biggrin:


----------



## ravkesef (May 4, 2011)

I would never use a torch lighter on a pipe--too hot for the tobacco and it runs the risk of scorching the pipe. A wooden match burns at approx 500-600F. A zippo burns at 675F. Butane burns at 1977F, and a torch lighter burns at 2600F. It stands to reason that the cooler flame is least likely to scorch your pipe and to destroy the flavor compounds in your tobacco.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I hate to admit it with an Old Boy and a Bic in front of me, but that makes sense. I don't worry about burning my pipe any more, as I haven't done that since my first MM a few years back. But 'destroying flavor compounds' gets my attention.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> I hate to admit it with an Old Boy and a Bic in front of me, but that makes sense. I don't worry about burning my pipe any more, as I haven't done that since my first MM a few years back. But 'destroying flavor compounds' gets my attention.


At the risk of Vrbas accidentally stumbling on this thread and discovering that people have been talking behind his back, I'll add for completeness that a wooden match checks in at about 1100°F, which would make it possibly preferable since a wooden match doesn't impart the lighter fluid taste, but is still gentle enough to not bruise the tobacco. p (I'm not really that finicky, though. I have a relatively insensitive palette, compared to the "supertasters".)


----------



## ravkesef (May 4, 2011)

freestoke said:


> At the risk of Vrbas accidentally stumbling on this thread and discovering that people have been talking behind his back, I'll add for completeness that a wooden match checks in at about 1100°F, which would make it possibly preferable since a wooden match doesn't impart the lighter fluid taste, but is still gentle enough to not bruise the tobacco. p (I'm not really that finicky, though. I have a relatively insensitive palette, compared to the "supertasters".)


I believe your temperature is just a tad high. Wooden matches burn at 500-600F. You may be referring to the tip whose purpose it is to set the wood afire. I hope you're not puffing on that! 
My preferences, in order, are: wooden match, hemp string, zippo, and finally butane. For my zippo I use the black can-relatively little odor, and it does dissipate somewhat after lighting. I can't detect a taste from it, but it's just possible that my taste buds are shot anyway.


----------

